# clarification on ASA rangefinder rule



## 6xbulls (Jul 11, 2005)

Im new to ASA this year from IBO. I've read through the rules and need to make sure I understand the rule on rangefinders.
You can carry a rangefinder, but can only use it:
1) to check yardage on unknown distances, ONLY after all shooters have made their shot
2) on all known distance shots, and must share the yardage if requested by fellow shooters in your group

Is this correct? I can carry my rangefinder on all courses as long as I abide by the 2 above rules? Or is there more to it than this?

6xbulls


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

No that is not correct at all.

You are only allowwed to have your rangefinder with you on the known distance range. 
The distances are already given to you, but if you have your sight-sighted in with your rangefinder your more then welcome to use your own. 

Do not bring your rangefinder out on the unknown range. you will be DQ'ed. 
on the spot. 

And, if you have it in your seat, bag...dont let it see the ray of light while your on the range.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Don't know about other shoots, but the Pro/Am's allow #2 but your #1 would be a big no-no. Even spectators can't have 'em.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Heres your rule: Known Distance & Unknown Distance Competition: The Tournement Director shall have the option to designate individual classes or ranges for Known Distance or Unknown Distances compettion for either or both days. 
Unknown distance competitions only:
S. Range finding is prohibited. All distances will be judged by the naked eye. No equipment, including but not limited to sights, binoclulars, or spotting scopes will be used in a manner inconsistant with this prohibitoin. Using any part of the shooter's body is prohibited, which includes ''gapping techniques'' that may also use equipment, or the ''stepping off'' of the distance to, or from, any target. Shooters may carry '' target cards '' reflecting a picture or rendering of the specific targets being shot, but no marks or notations of any type may be made on these cards. In addition, the prohibition on marks or noations includes caring, or making any addtional notes about yardages or features of any target on the competition range. Penalty: Any offense upheald by the competion commmittee will result in disqualification of the shooter from the event, (with no refund of entry fees paid ) and a minimum suspension for the remainder of the season. 
The shooter will be required to submit a request for reinstatement that must be reviewed and approved by the Competiton Comittee before the shooter will be permitted to compete in an ASA sanctioned event. 

T. Exchanging target information with shooters in your group, spectators, or other groups while shooting is strictly prohibited. This prohibition also includeds the taking of notes on target distances which is prohibited under Rule "S" on the range finding. Violations will be referred to the Competition Committee. The first offense will result in disqualification on the shooter from the event. A second offense will result in a suspension fo the remainder of the tournament season with no refund of any entry fees paid. 

Known Distance competition only: 
U. For ranges designated for Known Distance competitoin, yardages will be provided as measured withine a one yard tolerance based on the equipment used. Shooters may elect to use range finders, but may not delay the time allowed and are rquired to share their information if requested by another competitor in their group. Using any part of the shooter's body is prohibited, which included, ''gapping techniques'' that may also use equipment, or the ''stepping off '' of the distance to , or from any target. Shooters may carry '' target cards '' reflecting a picture or rendering of the specific targets being shot, but no marks or notations of any type may be made on these cards. In addion, the prohibition on marks or notations includes carrying, or making any addionatl notes about yardages or features of any target on a competition range. 
V. For Known Distance competition, the time allowed with be three hours with one minute allowed for each shooter including the first shooter in the group. 
See shooting time for Rules and regulations.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Heres your rule: Known Distance & Unknown Distance Competition: The Tournement Director shall have the option to designate individual classes or ranges for Known Distance or Unknown Distances compettion for either or both days. 
Unknown distance competitions only:
S. Range finding is prohibited. All distances will be judged by the naked eye. No equipment, including but not limited to sights, binoclulars, or spotting scopes will be used in a manner inconsistant with this prohibitoin. Using any part of the shooter's body is prohibited, which includes ''gapping techniques'' that may also use equipment, or the ''stepping off'' of the distance to, or from, any target. Shooters may carry '' target cards '' reflecting a picture or rendering of the specific targets being shot, but no marks or notations of any type may be made on these cards. In addition, the prohibition on marks or noations includes caring, or making any addtional notes about yardages or features of any target on the competition range. Penalty: Any offense upheald by the competion commmittee will result in disqualification of the shooter from the event, (with no refund of entry fees paid ) and a minimum suspension for the remainder of the season. 
The shooter will be required to submit a request for reinstatement that must be reviewed and approved by the Competiton Comittee before the shooter will be permitted to compete in an ASA sanctioned event. 

T. Exchanging target information with shooters in your group, spectators, or other groups while shooting is strictly prohibited. This prohibition also includeds the taking of notes on target distances which is prohibited under Rule "S" on the range finding. Violations will be referred to the Competition Committee. The first offense will result in disqualification on the shooter from the event. A second offense will result in a suspension fo the remainder of the tournament season with no refund of any entry fees paid. 

Known Distance competition only: 
U. For ranges designated for Known Distance competitoin, yardages will be provided as measured withine a one yard tolerance based on the equipment used. Shooters may elect to use range finders, but may not delay the time allowed and are rquired to share their information if requested by another competitor in their group. Using any part of the shooter's body is prohibited, which included, ''gapping techniques'' that may also use equipment, or the ''stepping off '' of the distance to , or from any target. Shooters may carry '' target cards '' reflecting a picture or rendering of the specific targets being shot, but no marks or notations of any type may be made on these cards. In addion, the prohibition on marks or notations includes carrying, or making any addionatl notes about yardages or features of any target on a competition range. 
V. For Known Distance competition, the time allowed with be three hours with one minute allowed for each shooter including the first shooter in the group. 
See shooting time for Rules and regulations.


----------



## 6xbulls (Jul 11, 2005)

Thank you for your input. However, I'm still a bit confused. If the 30 target course is 15 targets known and 15 targets unknown. Wouldn't you need to have your rangefinder with you throughout the entire course. My bow is sighted in with my rangefinder. I have no intention of using a rangefinder except on the Known targets. Obviously your fellow competitors wouldn't allow you to get away with using it for anything but the knowns. 
Here's an example of what I mean. Targets 1-15 are unknown and 16-30 are known. If I start on target 12 (unknown) as my first target almost halfway out on the course, wouldn't I need my rangefinder with me already when I hit target 15 -30 (knowns). Then when I get back to 1-11 (unknowns) I put it away for the remainder of the shoot. 
Is it ok to do this?


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

In the ASA you shoot 20 targets unknown on one day and 20 targets known on the next day. You can have your rangefinder with you on the known day. Each range is numbered 1-20. If you start on #18, you would shoot 18,19,20 then go to #1 and continue through #17.

Since I believe you are talking about a local ASA shoot. It would be best to ask the local range how they do it.

If we shoot known/unknown locally (30 targets divided into 2 - 15 target ranges) you shoot 1-15 (unknown) then when finished you will shoot 16-30 (known). Locally we dont do shotgun starts, but if we did and you started on #13, you would shoot 13, 14, 15 and then start back at #1-12. Then you would move on to the next range (16-30).

Basically you will finish all of one range before going to the next.


Hope this helps.


LastCall


----------



## 6xbulls (Jul 11, 2005)

Thank you LastCall. That does help. You are correct, I was talking about local ASA shoots. The only Pro/Am I'll shoot will be in Paris, TX. I guess the local clubs holding the ASA shoots will set the ranges up as you said, so that you finish all 15 knowns then start the next course of 15 unknowns. I'm sorry, like I say this will be my first year to shoot ASA and I just don't know how the shoots are typically run. I guess I was assuming just like an IBO shoot, where you go out and shoot all 30 targets before coming back to the clubhouse to turn in scorecards. Thank you for your help.


----------

